# Wanna see what ~500bhp did to my gearbox?



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Mangled propshaft:










:runaway:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

No Way!!!

Nothing a few cable ties and a bit of glue won't solve!!!

there must of been other probs with the box as 500bhp isnt a lot for it to handle!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Awesome destruction - well and truly shafted!

Were you changing gear when it went or just boot down in gear?


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

He probably revved it to the limiter and jumped off the clutch!

Bloody hell that is the worst kind of failure I have seen, I suspect something jammed casuing the whole box to shatter...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

It was just after I'd changed into 4th and brought the clutch up - soon as I put my foot down it just exploded lol :clap: 

Its always had a slight crunch into 4th when hot, I guess the synchro just gave up and jammed everything up!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!:bawling:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wallop:chairshot


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

nice !!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

never seen something that bad before!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Never seen that before. Sorry to hear about it, not exactly something you'd want to happen, :bawling: but pretty awesone nonetheless!. 

Never under-estimate the power of the Skyline


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn.... :bawling: 

Well, you know what they say.

If you are going to go, at least go out with a BANG! 

And for that, you get mad respect from us. :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome dude, thats one hell of a failure. Something must have jammed up to do that..


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

In a way Im glad. Id have hated to sell the car only for it to do this to the new owner just after they bought it! :runaway:

And it's one for the album too :bowdown1:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Jeff you have to be the most unlucky skyline owner there is, 2 or 3 engine rebuilds now the gearbox!

Fairplay to you though for not just jacking it in and scrapping it like a lot of people do.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats fantastic damage, well done!! now has anyone got any pictures of those 'exploding brake discs'?


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

AJFleming said:


> Thats fantastic damage, well done!! now has anyone got any pictures of those 'exploding brake discs'?


:clap: LOL


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I still think thats a fairly poor excuse for missing JAE........


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fantastic pictures. Just a shame it happened in the first place.  
Must have been quite something when it happened


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear and see what happened to your car Jeff.

But I trust that your bottom has not been peppered with shrapnel from the 'box'  

Next time stick with the faithfull Micra ........


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Just check that it didn't damage something else in the area Jeff. That is by far the worse failure of anything I have ever seen - post that to some AE book authors and you are sure to get that picture in a book!


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

When that happened Jeff, you must have sh1t your pants!!!

I have never in my life seen anything break like that!! The Japs use Billet centre plates with standard casings for double the power you have?????? Having rebuilt one of those boxes, I cant think of anything that exerts enough axial load to cause that, and theres only 5th and reverse gears behind the centre plate anyway???

All I can think is that there must have been a flaw in the casting??

Regards


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

That should T-Cut right out


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

stu0x said:


> That should T-Cut right out


pmsl


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

NigelR32 said:


> When that happened Jeff, you must have sh1t your pants!!!
> 
> I have never in my life seen anything break like that!! The Japs use Billet centre plates with standard casings for double the power you have?????? Having rebuilt one of those boxes, I cant think of anything that exerts enough axial load to cause that, and theres only 5th and reverse gears behind the centre plate anyway???
> 
> ...


I would reckon either incorrect trans fluid (leading to scoring which leads to failure) or it had gone missing, vibration can also have a big impact and if something was unbalanced in the drive trans it would transmit it to the gearbox and cause that sort of damage.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Bloody Hell - definitely failure of the week 

Hope you get it sorted soon m8 

Rog


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

So, planning ahead, how much is the damage likely to cost?


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

NigelR32 said:


> When that happened Jeff, you must have sh1t your pants!!!
> 
> I have never in my life seen anything break like that!! The Japs use Billet centre plates with standard casings for double the power you have?????? Having rebuilt one of those boxes, I cant think of anything that exerts enough axial load to cause that, and theres only 5th and reverse gears behind the centre plate anyway???
> 
> ...


Ah the good old crack propogation strikes again. I wonder how many people drag gearboxes along the floor, put the jack under them and generally abuse them. A standard gearbox with helical cut gears will put the casing under tensile load as the gears try to unmesh and the force is transfered to the casing via the bearings. Any flaws become stress raisers and a crack may form. Depending on the material, its thickness and shape the crack will grow, especially when subject to thermal fatigue. Mechanical fatique just creeps up behind you and [email protected] you round the neck.

Tough luck Pikey, thats how the cookey crumbles when we venture away from OEM power levels with OEM parts. Remember BHP sells cars and Torque [email protected] gearboxes !!!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Wow, what a failure!!!! 

Good job you didn't run over your own oil slick, you don't get much grip from tyres covered in oil.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

What type of Clutch you using Pikey?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

RB211 said:


> I wonder how many people drag gearboxes along the floor, put the jack under them and generally abuse them.


You would have to be a right Muppet to jack anywhere but a Manufacturer's jack points!


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

wow! that's seriosly shit  , i had seen alot of gtr with more than 500hp going great , are u sure that this is only from this 500hp? mybe there is problem from the begining in the gear...


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

to be honest that is your excuse for having a dog box and carbon pop shaft!!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Skyline69, People are muppets im afraid, I have seen cars damaged using jacks in the following places, Fuel tank, Wishbones, Sump, Gearbox, Outer sill, and Floor pan, Also seen damaged exhausts and crushed pipes........ Sometimes jacks are used to support a gearbox while an engine is removed or the box itself, Unless you drop it im not sure this would cause any damage (does anyone know better?) of course we are not dealing with standard power here.

This box could have been weakened at any time and this damage was just waiting to happen, The extra torque of this car would have only helped accelerate the damage, I dont think thats is responsible though, I would like to hear a report of the box after its stripped (assuming its not been thrown on the scrap pile by now) and see if we can work out the cause between us, My guess would be something breaking, jamming and cracking the box, then the torque on the gears forcing the box apart.


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

holy shit...
What you gonna do with it now? Rebuild it or get a new one?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude,get a seqential gearbox and don't sell it!!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Shut up fool  

If all goes to plan I'll be back on the road next weekend thanks to some real good people in this club :clap:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I have vague recollections of someone saying that the early design of synchro/dog on the R32 box could result in 2 gears being selected at once in a worn box. 
Can't remember if this was a post on this or other forum or just a conversation. 
Given the sheared prop shaft I think this sounds like a more likely scenario than a fatigue failure of the casing.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

It is jammed up in 4th, one of the theories me and my brother came up with is that this has happened - ie its not actually in 4th, its in 'somewhere between 3rd and 4th' and therefore jammed up.

I'll take it apart eventually and have a look :clap:


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Pikey said:


> It is jammed up in 4th, one of the theories me and my brother came up with is that this has happened - ie its not actually in 4th, its in 'somewhere between 3rd and 4th' and therefore jammed up.
> 
> I'll take it apart eventually and have a look :clap:



Jeff,

4th is actually your input shaft...it's seperate from your mainshaft. 3rd is the next gear along, at the front of the mainshaft. Both of these gears are in front of the centre plate, whereas your casing has split behind the centreplate???

I can only assume it's jammed because the remote shaft goes in through the rear of the box??

I can't wait to see some pics of it stripped down.............

Regards


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh right, I know nothing about gearboxes, never seen inside one so should be interesting when I take this one apart


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Pikey, looking at that, and imagining you must have been going at some kind of speed I'm really glad you're still with us and no other cars were involved.

Look forward to "seeing" you back on the road again.

Ian


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

bet that dropped a tooth off of 3rd gear the tooth then was flicked up between 2 gears and voila 1 broken gearbox caused by the the shafts being pushed apart.

I have seen something like this , but the gear box was 25k to replace......


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Pikey, looking at that, and imagining you must have been going at some kind of speed I'm really glad you're still with us and no other cars were involved.


Thanks mate - me too :runaway:

There was a convoy of Integra Type-Rs behind me, some of which got shrapnel, but only minor damage.

25k :nervous: Good job mine's going to be ~100 times less than that to replace!!! :clap:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

bit of redline heavyduty will sort that from what I have read....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gtr mart said:


> bit of redline heavyduty will sort that from what I have read....


I cant tell if your taking the **** or not!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> You would have to be a right Muppet to jack anywhere but a Manufacturer's jack points!


Muppets are - what muppets do.

As Marky says, people do put jacks in all the places they shouldn't be, often when changing clutches.


----------

